#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-31
<RawChid> hey RobinJ
<RobinJ> zitten best wat lastig te vertalen strings in app-install-data :s
<RobinJ> Primary grade-level educational application bundle << grade-level? kan gradueringniveau er mee door of is het iets totaal anders?
<RobinJ> trijntje: wat zijn primaire, secundaire, en tertaire niveaus in de edubuntu-pakketten?
<trijntje> RobinJ: hmm, dat weet ik ook niet precies. Doe maar de beste suggestie die je kunt bedenken, als het heel raar klinkt zal ik bij het nakijken wel proberen uit te vinden wat het is
<trijntje> ik moet nu gaan, sorry
<RobinJ> k
<RobinJ> is CD in hoofdletters in het nederlands? toch wel denk ik? 0.o
<StefandeVries> Mja, als je het ingeburgerd vindt spel je het met kleine letters.
<RobinJ> nee ik zie t in ubuntu overal met kleine letters... maar volgens mij is t toch met hoofdletters?
<RobinJ> HUH
<RobinJ> eh...
 * RobinJ checkt
<RobinJ> dacht al dat die nickname me bekend voorkwam xd
<RobinJ> <::buffextras> [16:26:15] StefandeVries!~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries joined [16:26:15]
<RobinJ> linux mint users belgië :p
<StefandeVries> Jup. :P
<RobinJ> dingen die ik niet vertaald krijg of niet zeker weet... openlaten? beter geen vertaling voor iets dan een foutieve?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<RobinJ> ok
<StefandeVries> Zelf geef ik ook de voorkeur aan CD, trouwens.
<RobinJ> app-install-data is nogal lastig te vertalen aangezien het niet in één bepaalde context zit :p
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<RobinJ> 	
<RobinJ> DeVeDe DVD/CD Video Creator << beter vertalen in DeVeDe videoschijfmaker?
<RobinJ> videoCD-/DVDmaker ziet er nogal krom uit :p
<StefandeVries> videoschijf dan niet?
<RobinJ> nee? :p
<StefandeVries> Iedere vertaler z'n ding. :P
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> ik ga meestal niet voor mn persoonlijke voorkeur, want die verschilt meestal nogal van die van de andere mensen die t moeten lezen :p
<StefandeVries> Daarom ben ik gestopt met incidenteel vertalen.
<RobinJ> incidenteel?
<StefandeVries> soms, sporadisch, af en toe.
<RobinJ> wat dan? fulltime? :p
<StefandeVries> Nou, vaker. Als je meer fragmenten ziet, zie je makkelijker wat in het algemeen gebruikt wordt als vertaling voor bepaalde termen, zoals cd.
<RobinJ> nja voor mij is het wle in vrije tijd. tis niet zo dat ik effectief tijd ga vrijmaken om te kunnen vertalen
<RobinJ> heb ik belangrijkere dingen te doen dan gaan die voor
<StefandeVries> Dat was bij mij vaak het geval, helaas. Ik vond het altijd wel leuk om te doen.
<RobinJ> lol
<StefandeVries> Wat?
<RobinJ> niks :p
<StefandeVries> Vervelend.
<RobinJ> en huh... dr zijn strings bij gekomen 0.o
<RobinJ> wat vervelend? :p
<StefandeVries> Dat je niet gewoon zegt wat er lol is, maar verkiest kinderachtig te doen. :P
<RobinJ> xD
<RobinJ> ben geen 18, ben technisch gezien nog kind :D
<RobinJ> dus ik mag kinderachtig doen :p
<StefandeVries> Ik ook.
<RobinJ> :p
<StefandeVries> (Gelukkig.)
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> Wie beheert eigenlijk die wiki? want er zit de optie in voor een grafische editor (zoals TinyMCE) in te schakelen, maar als je dat doet is gewoon t hele tekstvak weg
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> jij morgen ook weer naar school? :x
<StefandeVries> De daadwerkelijke beheerder ken ik niet, maar je zou RawChid eens kunnen aanspreken.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben al begonnen.
<RobinJ> huh
<RobinJ> al begonnen?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<RobinJ> hoezo dat? xD
<RobinJ> ik wete
<StefandeVries> Zuid-Nederland.
<RobinJ> dacht dat je belg was? :p
<RobinJ> urk
<RobinJ> xd
<StefandeVries> Grapjas.
<RobinJ> waarom dan in linuxmintusers-be? xD
<StefandeVries> Linux Mint?
<StefandeVries> Afkomst boeit me niet echt heel veel, snap je.
<RobinJ> hehe dat was misleidend :p
<StefandeVries> Nee, je deed aannames.
<StefandeVries> Er zitten ook zat Belgen bij Ubuntu NL.
<RobinJ> buh :p
<RobinJ> hoop dat unity eindelijk uit beta is >.< in 11.04 is het niks anders dan beta software die voorgeinstalleerd wordt
<StefandeVries> Hence my choice.
<StefandeVries> Xubuntu :D
<RobinJ> BLERGH
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> xfce scheelt van prestaties bijna niks met gnome2, dus waarom zou je xubuntu kiezen? :p
<StefandeVries> Er draait geen Unity op.
<StefandeVries> Totdat de 2D Unity klaar is, is dit een mooi alternatief.
<RobinJ> unity 2d werkt toch best mooi? heb het op mn ouders hun laptop staan :p
<RobinJ> wou dat nvidia eindelijk eens ging leren programmeren -.- met hun buggy drivers
<RobinJ> probeer eens foto's te bewerken met de nvidia-current drivers ingeschakeld.... bibber
<StefandeVries> Dat doe ik gelukkig nooit.
<RobinJ> ik wel...
<RobinJ> probeer zo te werken met een tekstverwerker -.-
<RobinJ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47875/graphics-problems-with-applications
<RobinJ> daarom dat ik documenten tegenwoordig maar gewoon in HTML schrijf xd
<StefandeVries> Twee opties: huilen, nVidia een dreigmail sturen of een ATI-graka kopen.
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn zelfs drie opties.
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> tis een laptop ;p
<RobinJ> NVidia Quadro NVS 110M
<StefandeVries> Dan blijven er twee opties over.
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> meh in 11.10 staat op zn minst mn grafische kaart niet meer op de blacklist :s
<RobinJ> t was een "pain in the ass" om unity te laten werken met 11.04...
<StefandeVries> Unity is in elk opzicht een pain in the ass.
<StefandeVries> Dual monitor werken met die ellendige balk in het midden, jippiekajee.
<CasW> Dat is precies de reden waarom ik het heb uitgezet
<CasW> Maar ik ga het weer ´s proberen met Ubuntu 11.10; er schijnen omwegen te zijn
<commandoline> en ik heb er tot gister mee gewerkt, en het daarna opgelost :P
<RobinJ> is dual screen nog steeds zo'n ramp in 11.10??? -.-
<CasW> Ik hoop het niet, en anders zijn er omwegen
<Fritigern> BAH! Dagen zit ik hier regelmatig te kijken of er wat gebeurt, kijk ik even een tijdje niet, dan wordt de hele boel volgekletst! :-)))
<Ronnie> hoi Fritigern ;)
<Fritigern> RobinJ: Voor wat betreft je vraag over "Primary grade-level...." Het gaat hier over primary grade, wat het midden houdt tussen kleuterschool en eerte klas. (Of, in hedendaagse termen: groep één)
<Fritigern> Oh, hoi Ronnie. Ik was nog even de scrollback aan het lezen ;-)
<Ronnie> hang je hier al lang rond Fritigern
<Fritigern> Oh, een paar daagjes. Al die tijd was er geen actie, tot nu toe dan ;-)
<Ronnie> ja, de activiteit hier verschilt heel erg per dag
 * Fritigern knikt
<Fritigern> Dat is vaak zo in chatrooms. :-)
<Ronnie> is er ook een bepaalde reden dat je hier langs komt (hulp, bijdragen, leren) of kom je gewoon wat meelezen?
<Fritigern> Meelezen, vraagjes stellen als ik een vertaalprobleempje heb, maar ook "for old times sake" :-)
<Ronnie> oh, ben je een vertaler. Goedzo!
<Fritigern> Momenteel vertaal ik een stuk software, dat niet in de repos zit. Dus niet echt 'buntu-gerelateerd
<Ronnie> die pakketten zijn vaak net zo belangrijk als de ubuntu-gerelateerde pakketten ;)
<Fritigern> Dat is waar. Het programma dat ik nu aan het vertalen ben is Singularity, wat een viewer is voor Second Life/OpenSim
<Ronnie> oh, die heb ik een ver verleden volgens mij wel eens gebruikt
<Ronnie> maar zit nu al lang niet meer op SL
<Fritigern> Soms is het bijzonder lastig, want sommige termen laten zich domweg niet elegant vertalen. Zo zit ik momenteel al dagen te broeden op het woord "Pick", wat verwijst naar favoriete plekken. Maar "Favoriete plekken" is weer veeeeeel te lang.
<Ronnie> een Spot ?
<Ronnie> alhoewel een spot veel betekenissen heeft
<Fritigern> SL is behoorlijk veranderd, en sterk vercommercialiseerd. Het is nu minder leuk dan vroeger. Daarom breng ik nu meer tijd door op OSGrid, wat enigzins vergelijkbaar is, alleen is verreweg het meeste daar gratis
<Fritigern> En "Spot" is toch ook weer Engels.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Fritigern> Voor "Pick" neig ik er toch toe om het woord "Selectie" te gebruiken, al zit me dat toch ook weer neit helemaal lekker
<erkan^> weet iemand wat is aan het hand met DigiNotar?
<OerHeks> die is/was een tijdje lek, erkan^ , met hun certificaatjes.
<erkan^> valse certificaatjes?
<OerHeks> ja, zie de kranten.
<erkan^> idd
<erkan^> ik kreeg gelijk update van mozilla
<erkan^> een cerficiaat aangepast volgens me
<OerHeks> ik vertrouw nogsteeds een certificaat niet meer, maar wat kunnen we er aan doen ?
<OerHeks> internepbankieren etc
<erkan^> geen idee. ik weet niet veel over de certificaat
<erkan^> idd ik vraag me ook af wat kunnen we er aan doen
<OerHeks> ik zei een tijd gelee: een kid van 9 jaar uit India zal de UT3 unreal engine wel porten naar linux, dit is net zoiets denk ik.
<OerHeks> RSA gekraakt op een simpele manier zoals dvd
<erkan^> ojee
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-01
<OerHeks>  Kernel.org ook gehacked http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/08/linux-kernel-host-kernelorg-br.php
<RawChid> Goede middag
<Idroy_> hallo
<hannie> commandoline, ping
<commandoline> hannie: pong
<hannie> commandoline, allereerst gefeliciteerd met je geweldige werk
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<hannie> we zijn trots op je :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline: wat heb je gedaan? :O
<hannie> Ik heb net even lernid geïnstalleerd als voorbeeld voor de interface
<RawChid>  pingen werkt iets efficienter als je gelijk erbij zegt wat je wilt. Dan kan degene antwoorden, ook als je eventjes AFK bent
<hannie> RawChid, ook jij natuurlijk gefeliciteerd met je geweldige prestatie
<commandoline> RawChid: we hadden dit al afgesproken via de JFL mailing list
<commandoline> StefandeVries: JFL is nu klaar voor een eerste versie op wat testen en een mooie interface na
<hannie> commandoline, is leoquant met vakantie dat je weet?
<commandoline> (en over de interface gaan we het nu hebben)
<StefandeVries> Ah, mooi. :)
<commandoline> hannie: ik zag hem hier gisteravond geloof ik nog even binnenkomen toen ik weg ging
 * commandoline checkt de logs...
<hannie> ok. Hij is wel iemand die veel kennis heeft over een mooi uiterlijk volgens mij
<RawChid> commandoline, sorry, dan heb ik niets gezegd. Maar wilde dit wel ff kwijt gezien ik vaak mensen alleen "ping" zie roepen.  Ik laat jullie met rust nu!
<commandoline> RawChid: je hebt gelijk hoor :)
<hannie> netiquettes
<hannie> commandoline, ik neem even een uitstapje naar jfl om te kijken
<commandoline> hannie: ok, ik heb als voorbereiding van vandaag al even een mock-up gemaakt van hoe ik het in zou richten :)
<Idroy_> JFL, wat is dat ook alweer... ik heb het even geweten... :$
<commandoline> Idroy_: een project om de workshops van mwanzo via een webapplicatie te kunnen geven
<hannie> just for learning (in progress)
<Idroy_> oh ja, dat was het
<commandoline> zodat ook mensen zonder IRC-ervaring eraan mee kunnen doen
<Idroy_> nog artwork nodig... ^^?
<commandoline> nou je het zegt :)
<Idroy_> sweet
<hannie> Idroy_, nouuuuu dat zou niet gek zijn
<commandoline> we moeten sowieso nog een mooi logo hebben, en qua vormgeving kunnen we ook altijd hulp gebruiken :)
<hannie> in de eindfase dan
<commandoline> hannie: daarin zitten we voor de '1.0' wat mij betreft :)
<hannie> commandoline, ik dacht dat we het erover eens waren dat lernid een goed uitgangspunt vinden voor het uiterlijk
<hannie> we hoeven niet opnieuw het wiel uit te vinden
<commandoline> klopt :)
<commandoline> maar we hebben tegelijkertijd wel met een webapplicatie te maken
<Idroy_> ik zal vanavond wel even kijken wat ik aan het logo kan doen :)
<hannie> Ik zie dat je al een gescheiden les/overlegchatmogelijkheid hebt
<commandoline> klopt, daarnaast de mogelijkheid om links te verzenden & mensen een spreekverbod op te leggen, mocht dat nodig zijn
<hannie> Idroy_, heb je daarvoor meer informatie nodig?
<commandoline> Idroy_: graag :)
<Idroy_> hannie, kan handig zijn :P
<Idroy_> is nooit mis, meer info :)
<hannie> Idroy_, moment, ik ga zo kijken wat je nodig kan hebben aan info
<Idroy_> hannie, ok :)
<hannie> commandoline, mogelijkheid om links te verzenden, leg eens uit
<commandoline> nou, het equivalent van in IRC typen:
<commandoline> LINK: http://ubuntu-nl.org/
<commandoline> en dan wordt de link automatisch geopend in een tabblad in de webapplicatie
<hannie> goed, ik dacht aan links naar een videootje of zo
<commandoline> kan ook
<commandoline> of naar een afbeelding
<hannie> want dat vind ik heel interessant
<hannie> of screenshots.....en ga zo maar door. Heel handig in een les lijkt mij
<hannie> commandoline, even een voorzetje:
<hannie> een venster voor degene die les geeft, een venster om vragen te stellen, een venster voor links en een venster voor informatie
<commandoline> bijna
<commandoline> die links kunnen automatisch worden geopend
<commandoline> gewoon binnen de webapplicatie in een venstertje
<commandoline> de vragen/antwoorden had ik vanmiddag nog even niet aan gedacht, moet er nog wel in:
<commandoline> http://marten-de-vries.nl/jfl/page.png
<hannie> mement
<hannie> commandoline, met het venster voor info denk ik aan alle info m.b.t. geplande lessen e.d.
<hannie> Kan daar iets van een kalendertje in?
<commandoline> dat kan, maar volstaat voorlopig de wiki niet?
<commandoline> (ingebed in de applicatie)
<commandoline> ik wil eigenlijk eerst een 1.0 hebben waarmee kan wat we nu kunnen met IRC
<hannie> wiki kan ook, maar een overzicht in lernid lijkt mij wel handig (niet noodzakelijk)
<commandoline> en veel meer hoeft van mij dan ook niet
<commandoline> een mooier overzicht kan dan altijd nog :)
<hannie> Nee, volgens mij ben je er dan wel.
<commandoline> en het is ook niet lastig om bijv. een google calendar te gebruiken i.p.v. een wikipagina
<hannie> Ik wil wel eventueel een overzichtspagina bijhouden later
<commandoline> ok, ik geloof dat leoquant nu al de workshops e.d. in o.a. google calendar en de wiki stopt
<commandoline> dus dat zouden we her kunnen gebruiken
<CasW> commandoline, is er niet wat weinig ruimte gereserveerd voor de chat en class? (Ik heb die link van jou gevolgd)
<hannie> juistem, dan moet ik dit met leoquant opnemen
<commandoline> CasW: wat zou jij voor layout doen?
<commandoline> overigens: http://marten-de-vries.nl/jfl/test/test.html , zo zou het er dan ongeveer uit gaan zien
<CasW> Ja, zo zou ik het doen, ja ;)
<commandoline> let wel: gemaakt in 10 minuten omdat ik wilde weten hoe lastig het was zo'n layout op te zetten
<CasW> Met zo'n dingie om het te verschuiven, ja
<Idroy_> op een klein schermpje (netbook), mis ik volgens mij wel delen
<commandoline> ja, maar daar is gewoon weinig schermruimte
<hannie> commandoline, die tabbladen TypeWith en Pastbin zitten er dus standaard bij
<commandoline> in dat tweede voorbeeld is het mogelijk om stukken scherm in te klappen
<CasW> Misschien nog een overflow:none; op dat logo? (Finetuning, oké)
<commandoline> hannie: nee, dit is puur wat uitproberen
<commandoline> er zit geen webapplicatie achter
<commandoline> CasW: mja, dat is afwerking
<commandoline> vinden jullie deze verdeling wat
<commandoline> ?
<commandoline> dus
<commandoline> 1) tabs (schedule en geopende websites)
<commandoline> 2) chat
<commandoline> 3) class
<commandoline> 4) logout & header (en die mag idd wat kleiner :P)
<hannie> commandoline, ik vind het uitgangspunt goed, maar wil wel e.e.a. nader bestuderen om te zien of ik nog met wat meer kan komen
<commandoline> hannie: meer blokken, of een andere indeling?
<hannie> Ik wil er even over nadenken
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> CasW, Idroy_, anderen: zouden jullie qua indeling wat anders doen?
<Idroy_> commandoline, voor mij is de indeling wel goed eigenlijk
<commandoline> ok, dan denk ik dat we deze pagina maar even moeten laten voor wat het is
<CasW> Ja, met die "splitters" is het wel goed zo
<Idroy_> idd
<CasW> Hooguit nog een paar fancy kleurtjes ;)
<commandoline> hannie: als je nog ideeën/opmerkingen hebt, dan hoor ik ze graag via de mailing list of via IRC :)
<commandoline> CasW: kleurtjes kunnen we pas doen nadat de layout vaststaat
<commandoline> ok, dan is er nog een venster
<hannie> commandoline, is prima. Morgen zal ik ook weer even met je chatten als je hier bent
<commandoline> nl. waar je inlogt
<hannie> moet dat in een apart venster?
<Idroy_> ik zou dat inlog schermpje, als een soort pop-up doen, die gewoon in hetzelfde tab en venster zit
<CasW> Of niet eens als popup maar als mogelijkheid rechtsbovenin
<Idroy_> die gewoon zegmaar over de app heen gaat ofzo
<hannie> CasW, +1
<CasW> Dat je het ook bij kan wonen zonder in te loggen, zou ik wel mooi vindne
<CasW> *vinden
<Idroy_> dat is inderdaad zo
<hannie> bijwonen zonder inloggen kan toch altijd
<commandoline> CasW: je moet wel een nick name hebben
<commandoline> voor bij het chatten
<Idroy_> maakt de drempel wel lager om met een workshop mee te doen
<commandoline> maar dat is ook alles wat nodig is
<CasW> Die laat je dan automatisch aanmaken; "webapp 121451"
<commandoline> hmm, misschien doen dat je standaard wel mee kan kijken, maar pas kan chatten nadat je een nick name hebt gekozen?
<CasW> Kan ook, maar dan "dwing" je de gebruiker toch om in te loggen, terwijl het eigenlijk niet eens nodig is
<commandoline> CasW: jawel, want een willekeurige nick name onderscheiden tussen 10 anderen wordt lastig
<Idroy_> of juist, als je de eerste keer in JFL komt, dat ie dan om een nickname vraagt, zonder dat ie je aanmeld ofzo
<CasW> Het wordt lastig, maar het is te doen, toch?
<commandoline> CasW: het is niet lastig (het zit er al in, hij pakt een vrij nummer als je niets al nick name opgeeft) :P
<commandoline> maar het is niet handig voor andere gebruikers
<CasW> Nou dan :P
<commandoline> stel dat ze dit ooit als vervanger van #ubuntu-classroom zouden gebruiken (of beter, ernaast)
<CasW> Maar dat bedoelde ik ook; nouja, dan maar niet handig
<Idroy_> ik ga eten
<commandoline> dan werkt zo'n automatische nick niet
<commandoline> eet smakelijk, Idroy_!
<commandoline> oja, het moet voor cursusleiders mogelijk zijn om via launchpad in te loggen, daarnaast.
<Idroy_> hannie, mocht je nog info hebben waar ik iets aan heb, dan zie ik het vanzelf wel in me e-mail innbox verschijnen :D
<hannie> Idroy_, eet ze
<CasW> :( Mijn localhost-webserver crasht om de een of andere reden
<Idroy_> Dankje :)
<Idroy_> cya
<CasW> Eet smakelijk@!
<CasW> -@
<commandoline> maar een soort dialog kan idd geen kwaad :)
<hannie> commandoline, wat gebeurt er als iemand zonder inloggen jfl opent?
<CasW> En dan als je niet inlogt? Krijg je dan altijd een dialog?
<CasW> :)
<commandoline> hannie: momenteel, in mijn versie waar ik nog niet uitgebreid naar de interface heb gekeken, krijg je een pagina te zien
<commandoline> met daarop:
<commandoline> You're a student? Please choose a nick!
<commandoline> en dan kan je die invoeren in het veld daaronder (dat al de focus heeft)
<hannie> en kan je dan ook zien wat er in de klas en het vraagn/antwoordvenster verschijnt?
<commandoline> en hoef je allen of enter te drukken/op Log in! te klikken
<commandoline> hannie: dan zie je alles
<commandoline> en kan je chatten + vragen stellen
<hannie> dan ik het toch goed zo in jouw versie
<hannie> *is
<commandoline> onder die tekst staat in het loginvenster
<commandoline> You're a teacher or an admin? Please log in with Launchpad:
<CasW> Dat zie je dus pas nádat je een nick hebt gekozen?
<commandoline> en dan de link 'log in in launchpad'
<CasW> (Dat vraag/antwoordvenster en zo)
<commandoline> CasW: je ziet http://marten-de-vries.nl/jfl/test/test.html pas nadat je bent ingelogd, momenteel.
<commandoline> klopt
<hannie> commandoline, als je inlogt met LP, heb je dan meer rechten?
<commandoline> hannie: nee
<commandoline> tenzij je in het team #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team zit
<commandoline> dan kan je opeens typen in bijv. het lesvenster :)
<hannie> waarom dan inloggen met je lp-naam en ww?
<commandoline> eh, zonder #
<commandoline> hannie: omdat je alleen les kan geven als je in dit launchpadteam zit (of een ander daarvoor aan te maken team):
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<hannie> ok
<commandoline> anders word je als cursist beschouwd
<hannie> commandoline, stel iemand wil een reeks lessen geven, maar is geen lid van team mwanzo?
<commandoline> hannie: ik denk dat we ook beter een ander team kunnen gebruiken in de toekomst, maar dat is een kwestie van één regel aanpassen
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-klas heeft leoquant daarvoor aangemaakt geloof ik
<hannie> ok, daar dacht ik ook aan. Docenten krijgen b.v. tijdelijk toegang tot het lesvenster
<commandoline> ik heb met opzet launchpad hiervoor gebruikt en niet mijn eigen systeem gebouwd
<commandoline> dat laatste is nl. net zoveel werk als de rest van het systeem ontwerpen, terwijl vrijwel iedereen die les geeft al een launchpad account heeft
<hannie> dat is dan winst, ja
<commandoline> en het heeft nog een ander voordeel
<commandoline> je kan in je launchpadprofiel een IRC nickname opgeven
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/~marten-de-vries
<commandoline> zie maar onder IRC:
<commandoline> en zodra die naam in het chatkanaal is waarin les wordt gegeven
<commandoline> dan geeft JFLbot je automatisch een +v
<hannie> Ha, staat er bij mij ook bij.
<commandoline> idd, een heleboel hebben het al ingevuld, ook hier :)
<commandoline> dus als je in, laten we zeggen launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-klas zit
<commandoline> en je hebt je nick name ingevuld op launchpad
<commandoline> krijg je automatisch +v
<hannie> voorlopig lijkt het mij prima, maar ik denk dat er straks ook les gegeven zal worden door mensen die geen lp-account hebben
<commandoline> hannie: maar waarschijnlijk hebben die liever een lp.net account dan een justforlearning account
<commandoline> met de eerste kan je veel meer :)
<hannie> ja, je kunt ze vragen alsnog een lp-account aan te maken
<OerHeks> een Leraar onderschrijft toch wel de Code of Conduct, via Launchpad ?
<commandoline> OerHeks: daarop zou ik ook nog kunnen controleren :P
<hannie> OerHeks, die code of conduct is een heel ander verhaal
<commandoline> maar momenteel vind ik het te ingewikkeld om dat als eis te stellen :P
<hannie> commandoline, ik denk dat we het voor vandaag even hierbij moeten laten
<commandoline> ja, goed idee
<commandoline> bedankt voor het meedenken iedereen :)
<hannie> Vanavond vergadering VT, later nog een vergadering Ubuntu-Manual. Mijn arme hoofdje
<hannie> tot morgen
<commandoline> tot morgen!
<StefandeVries> Zozo.
<Idroy_> hallo
<commandoline> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> hey commandoline
<Idroy_> commandoline, al een goeie lay-out gevonden voor JFL? :P
<commandoline> nou, nog even wachten wat hannie er morgen van vindt
<Idroy_> ah ok, heb je een andere gemaakt in de tussen tijd? of is ie nog het zelfde als een uur geleden
<commandoline> nee, we hebben alleen wat overlegd
<commandoline> maar ik denk dat het zoiets wordt als die link met splitters
<commandoline> en dan wat meer gestyled
<Idroy_> ah ok, dat is wel nice
<RobinJ> ik hoop dat Horatio Karijoredjo zijn vertaalwerk beter is dan het nederlands dat hij toont in zijn voorstelling? 0.o
<Idroy_> wie is dat?
<RobinJ> kreeg net een introductuemail van de mailinglijst?
<trijntje> RobinJ: niet roddelen ;)
<trijntje> je zou mijn dt fouten moeten zien toen ik net begon, als mensen maar leren is het prima
<RobinJ> ja dt fouten maak ik ook nog steeds :p
<RobinJ> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ << whoohoo :p
<OerHeks> ik heb beide beta's al binnen :-)
<trijntje> OerHeks: lucky, ik krijg n tracker error
<OerHeks> ja torrents lopen niet, directe iso download wel
<Idroy_> Ronnie, wanneer wordt eigenlijk het ubuntu-nl logo verandert naar het nieuwe logo? Hier staat nog steeds het ouwe logo: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl . Het maakt me niet zo veel uit, ik vroeg het me alleen maar af eigenlijk....
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: kun jij op launchpad het oude logo vervangen door het nieuwe logo van idroy: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/HallOfFame#Ubuntu-NL%20Loco%20Logo
<Ronnie> Idroy_: ik heb zelf geen rechten om dat te doen. ik denk dat Thomas deze wel heeft
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ah ok, geen probleem :)
<Ronnie> was het helemaal vergeten om dit te regelen ;)
<Idroy_> ghehe, naja maakt niet uit :P
<Ronnie> Idroy_: heb je nog veel nieuwe dingen gemaakt de laatste tijd?
<Idroy_> Ronnie:, wel wat minder, maar wel een aantal dingetjes nog ja
<Idroy_> zoals het logo voor het stemgerechtigden launchpad team, ook de gemeenschapsraad heeft een nieuw logo
<Ronnie> oh, heb je een link. ik ben wel benieuw
<Ronnie> d
<Idroy_> ik ben ook nog van plan om artwork te maken voor JFL, en... ik heb nog een covergloobus theme gemaakt/geremixed
<Idroy_> ok, komt er aan
<Idroy_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-stemgerechtigden https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-gemeenschapsraad http://idroy.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-CovergloobusTheme-Remix-255445460
<Idroy_> voor de gemeenschapsleiding launchpad team, heb ik ook nog ergens een logo liggen, maar die heb ik nog niet verstuurd
<Ronnie> oh, die stemgerechtigden ziet er erg tof uit
<Idroy_> oh ja, en ook nog een wallpaper: (hi-res versie) http://idroy.deviantart.com/art/Yellow-Beam-2-252666111?q=gallery%3Aidroy&qo=1 normale:http://idroy.deviantart.com/art/Yellow-Beam-252649805?q=gallery%3Aidroy&qo=2
<Idroy_> normale: http://idroy.deviantart.com/art/Yellow-Beam-252649805?q=gallery%3Aidroy&qo=2 *
<Idroy_> Ronnie: dankje :)
<Ronnie> die van de gemeenschapsraad ziet er ook prima uit, maar mist net de 'x-factor'
<Idroy_> hmmm, die vond ik eigenlijk ook best wel nice
<Ronnie> maar je bent mij allang voorbij in kwaliteit
<Ronnie> logo's zijn ook niet echt mijn strekste punt
<Ronnie> ik heb meer feeling voor webdesign
<Idroy_> ah ja, ik vind logo's altijd wel erg leuk om te doen, wat ik zelf minder kan is vormgeving van applicaties en websites enzo
<Ronnie> dan vullen we elkaar prima aan
<Idroy_> yep :D
 * Ronnie zit nu voor de eerste avond in zijn nieuwe huis :D
<Idroy_> Oh, btw, ik heb me aangemeld voor het mwanzo team (lijkt me ook best gaaf om uiteindelijk ubuntu member te worden, maarja... dat komt later wel :P), ik had leoquant er wat dingen over gevraagd, maar die heeft nog niet gereageerd en aangezien die vergadering al over 5 dagen is
<Idroy_> Ronnie: nice :D
<Ronnie> misschien kan ik de vragen beantwoorden..
<Idroy_> ik zal wel even het berichtje opzoeken, dan copy paste ik het hier wel, misschien kan jij een aantal vragen beantwoorden :)
<Idroy_> oh, dat zei je net :P
<Idroy_> moment hoor :P
<Idroy_> Wat moet ik daar zowel voor doen? Me naam invullen bij de kanditaten lijst op deze pagina, dat weet ik, zijn er nog meer dingen die ik moet doen? Ik moet dan ook bij die vergadering zijn, of niet?
<Idroy_> en "deze pagina" linkt naar: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-09-06
<Ronnie> van teamleden wordt verwacht dat ze een of meerdere van onderstaande activiteiten bijdragen:
<Ronnie> vergaderingen bijwonen (hoeft echt niet elke vergadering te zijn)
<Ronnie> actief zijn op IRC (hoeft niet 24/7)
<Ronnie> kennis van een of meerdere gebieden en daar eventueel anderen mentoren of workshops geven
<Ronnie> dat is wat zo even in me op komt\
<Idroy_> ah ok, dat beantwoord mijn vragen wel :D
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<Ronnie> volgens mij kom jij daar wel voor in aanmekring
<Idroy_> :)
<Ronnie> hahaha: Ubuntu-NL pwnd http://loco.ubuntu.com/ (zie feeds)
<Idroy_> oh lol, allemaal nederlandse dingen in de feed onderaan of iet?
<Ronnie> yup :D
<Idroy_> XD
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-02
<Idroy_> hallo
<RawChid> Dag Idroy_
<Idroy_> hannie al gezien vandaag?
 * RawChid niet
<RawChid> Heb r nog nooit gezien om eerlijk te zijn :P
<Idroy_> oh ok, np :P
<Idroy_> hmmmm,,,, naja, ze zal vanzelf verschijnen op IRC...
<RawChid> Heb je afgesproken?
<Idroy_> nou, niet echt. Ze zou me wat info sturen over JFL , zodat ik wat artwork er voor kan maken enzo
<Idroy_> en als het goed is zou ze er vandaag er weer zijn, aangezien commandoline het erover had dat ze vandaag zijn lay-out (voor JFL) ging bekijken
<commandoline> Idroy_: Ik weet niet wat hannie voor info in gedachten had, helaas.
<Idroy_> commandoline: maakt niet uit hoor, ik zie het vanzelf wel verschijnen in me e-mail inbox
<commandoline> Wat wil je allemaal weten?
<Idroy_> alles wat me zou kunnen helpen met de artwork :P.
<commandoline> ok, eens zien :P
<Idroy_> ghehe
<commandoline> JFL is dus een webapplicatie met als doel het geven en volgen van online lessen
<commandoline> zeg maar een tweede manier om dit soort workshops te geven/volgen (naast IRC): http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<commandoline> functies heb ik gister opgesomd, onder andere vragen stellen, chatten, en websites (incl. youtube, afbeeldingen, dingen als typewith.me etc.) delen.
<commandoline> wat we nu goed zouden kunnen gebruiken is een logo van de webapplicatie
<commandoline> en ook over de stijl van de webapplicatie zelf hebben we nog niet nagedacht
<commandoline> maar sowieso moet dan eerst de layout vaststaan, denk ik...
<commandoline> is dat zo ongeveer wat je bedoelt met 'info' :P?
<Idroy_> ye, dat is iets waar ik wel wat mee kan denk ik
<commandoline> ok, mooi :)
<commandoline> als je nog vragen hebt vraag je maar :)
<Idroy_> het wordt wel lastiger als de stijl nog niet bekend is, qua kleuren enzo
<commandoline> nou, kleuren is misschien wel wat wat je al van te voren kan bedenken, dat is niet heel layout-afhankelijk lijkt me :)
<Idroy_> naja, als ik niet weet wat voor een kleuren jullie willen gebruiken, is het ook lastiger om een logo te maken. (als ik het wel weet, zou ik die kleuren terug kunnen laten komen in het logo)
<commandoline> Idroy_: het punt is, we hebben nog geen idee :P
<commandoline> dus als je het leuk vindt mag je van mij kiezen :)
<Idroy_> ok, dat wordt dus roze, paars... en... bruin :P
<Idroy_> ghehe
<Idroy_> ik zal wel ff kijken wat ik doe
<commandoline> ok :P
<commandoline> ben benieuwd :P
<Idroy_> ik ga er vanavond aan beginnen :)
<commandoline> leuk :)
<Idroy_> :)
<Idroy_> ik heb al wel een klein ideetje overigens...
<Idroy_> hey hannie
<Idroy_> je had trouwens het juiste e-mail adres :)
<hannie> Idroy_, hoi, hoi
<hannie> Ik ben net even aan het kijken wat ik jouw nog aan info kan geven
<hannie> *jou
<Idroy_> ok :)
<hannie> Idroy_, heb jij Lernid geïnstalleerd?
<Idroy_> nope
<hannie> Het logo is mooi, maar die van ons moet nog mooier worden ;)
<Idroy_> ah, is het zelfde idee zie ik
<Idroy_> wat is het logo dan?
<Idroy_> oh ik zie het
<Idroy_> al
<hannie> mooi, hè
<Idroy_> jawel :)
<hannie> Ons logo mag hier helemaal niet op lijken, maar toch iets met lesgeven te maken hebben
<hannie> Ik denk aan een studentenhoedje, je weet wel, zwart met een kwastje
<Idroy_> ye, komt wel goed
<Idroy_> ik had al een leuk diee
<Idroy_> idee*
<hannie> ok, dus je gaat aan de slag?
<Idroy_> ik zat daar overigens ook aan te denken
<Idroy_> ye, ik denk dat ik vanavond een beginnetje maak
 * commandoline is er ook weer ondertussen :)
<hannie> Not wat attributen: een bordenwisser, schoolkrijtje, lessenaar
<hannie> *nog
<hannie> enfin, maak er iets leuks van zou ik zeggen
<Idroy_> ye, ik heb een idee, ga er vanavond mee aan de slag... misschien eerst gewon even op papier schetsen ofzo, doe ik anders nooit... maarja eens moet de eerst ekeer zijn he :P
<hannie> commandoline, hoi, hoi
<commandoline> hoi hannie
<commandoline> nog ideeën over de layout?
<hannie> commandoline, Idroy_ gaat een logo ontwerpen
<commandoline> ja, ik heb het er net ook al met hem over gehad :)
<hannie> Ik vind de vensterverdeling eigenlijk wel goed zoals je die gemaakt hebt
<hannie> en kleurtjes kan altijd nog
<hannie> Ik zou ook een logootje bij elk venster wel aardig vinden
<commandoline> dus bij 'class', 'chat' en 'schedule' zeg maar?
<hannie> Ja, zodat het meteen duidelijk is wat elk venster inhoudt
<commandoline> (uitgaande van: http://marten-de-vries.nl/jfl/test/test.html)
<hannie> En we hebben dus een goede logo-ontwerper in huis ;)
<Idroy_> :P
 * commandoline is voor :)
<hannie> Idroy_, er is werk voor je aan de winkel
<Idroy_> hannie, ik merk het :P
<Idroy_> ik ga zo eten, daarna begin ik er mee denk ik, heb er wel zin in :)
<hannie> geweldig! We zijn je nu al dankbaar.
<commandoline> heeft iemand hier trouwens nog wat gehoord over de community server?
<Idroy_> hannie, geen probleem hoor :)
<commandoline> Ik heb JFL daar een keer op de agenda gezet (voor hosting), maar ik was op het moment van de vergadering op vakantie.
<hannie> Ik weet niets van een community server af. Maar anderen vast wel.
<commandoline> nou ja, het heeft nog even :)
<hannie> commandoline, voor hosting kan je denk ik beter een persoon benaderen
<hannie> Ik ben nu even de naam kwijt van degene die daarover gaat
<commandoline> hannie: de community server is juist voor dingen als JFL bedoelt
<hannie> ach zo
<commandoline> ook dingen als de stemapplicaties en het nieuwe forumthema zou daarop gaan draaien
<commandoline> (totdat het in gebruik kan worden genomen)
<hannie> ja, je hebt natuurlijk een server nodig
<commandoline> ja, en dan lijkt de community server mij de beste eindoplossing
<hannie> commandoline, ik heb nog één vraagje
<commandoline> normaal zou ik zoiets eerst proefdraaien op marten-de-vries.nl, maar die heeft geen Python :(
<commandoline> hannie: vertel
<hannie> Stel ik heb een paar screenshots die ik in mijn les wil tonen. Hoe doe ik dat in JFL?
<commandoline> momenteel door ze op een site te zetten
<commandoline> (bijv. een afbeeldingssite of google docs)
<commandoline> en de link te verspreiden
<hannie> ok. Dus ik geef de link gewoon door in het klaslokaal
<Idroy_> is het geen beter idee om het plaatje te embedden? Zoals je in forums hebt met die [img][/img] tags?
<commandoline> idd, en dan wordt die link automatisch geopend in net zo'n tab als 'typewith.me' of 'Ubuntu Pastebin'
<hannie> Ik kan niet een afbeelding uploaden naar b.v. de server?
<commandoline> hannie: momenteel niet in ieder geval
<commandoline> maar het lijkt me wel een mooie volgende functie
<commandoline> wat ook zou kunnen is in een tab standaard een website zetten die dat aanbiedt
<hannie> Ik wil je niet nog meer werk bezorgen, hoor.
<hannie> dat laatste wat je zegt is ook een goed idee, maar niet zo eenvoudig waarschijnlijk
<commandoline> oh, zoiets kan ik altijd nog eens in een middagje toevoegen
<commandoline> maar het lijkt me goed om nu eerst een werkende applicatie neer te zetten
<hannie> Je bent een superprogrammeur
<hannie> commandoline, mee eens. Eerst maar eens wat we tot nu toe hebben verder uitwerken
<commandoline>  bedankt voor het compliment :)
<commandoline> ok, dan kunnen we weer verder lijkt me :)
<hannie> Ik ga nog even wat anders doen. Succes!
<Idroy_> ik ga ook maar es
<Idroy_> cya later
<Idroy_> hallo
<OerHeks> hoi hongerkunstenaar :-D
<Idroy_> wat bedoel je er eigenlijk mee? :P
<Idroy_> :D
<OerHeks> grapje, heb je al gegeten ?
<Idroy_> yep, net
<Idroy_> ik dacht al... ik heb net al gegeten, en ik maak ook geen 'kunstwerk' van geen eten innemen
<Idroy_> :P
<OerHeks> ik heb de laatste muis het huis uit gejaagd, deuren en ramen gesloten en meneerke loopt over de vensterbank heen en weer :-D
<Idroy_> ghehe
<OerHeks> hilarisch, als je hem de regenpijp en muur omhoog ziet lopen
<Idroy_> commandoline, ik ben bezig met het logo, wordt wel mooi vind ik, alleen even kijken hoe ik het wat spannender kan maken qua kleuren
<commandoline> ok :)
<Idroy_> nu is is ie nog voornamelijk grijs/zwart
<commandoline> ok, heb je al een idee welke kleuren je wil gebruiken?
<Idroy_> ik heb de kleuren van het programma er niet in gedaan (of is niet mijn bedoeling), dus jullie kunnen zelf kiezen welke kleur je webapp gaat krijgen
<commandoline> ok, prima
<Idroy_> hoe groot moet het icoontje worden btw? Ik kan hem in meerdere groottes exporteren, dat maakt niet uit.
<Idroy_> Alleen kan ik dan ook even kijken of die er nog goed utiziet op die grootte
<Idroy_> ik ga
<Idroy_> cya later
<OerHeks> 'Crisisberaad overheidssites, zodadelijk personferentie Donner'
<OerHeks> nedl 1
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-03
<leoquant> morgen alle
<leoquant> mal
<leoquant> maal
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eeerstvolgende teammeeting : Dinsdag 06 september: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Dinsdag 06 september: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant! :)
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Fijne vakantie gehad?
<leoquant> jaja, wel koud...
<leoquant> we gaan weer starten met mwanzo
<leoquant> wel zin in
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> (zin maken) ツ
<StefandeVries> Vooral tijd maken.
<leoquant> juist
<leoquant> het is erg hectisch hier
<StefandeVries> Zowel hier als op school.
<leoquant> jij bent alweer lang opgestart?
<leoquant> (school)
<StefandeVries> Vanaf dinsdag.
<StefandeVries> Maar het is nu al weer druk.
<StefandeVries> Logish, in examenjaar, maar toch.
<leoquant> ah, kort jaartje
<StefandeVries> Maar wel een druk jaar.
<leoquant> maar heftig
<leoquant> idd ツ
<StefandeVries> Nou goed, als ik alles bijhoud door het jaar heen, komt het wel goed.
<leoquant> good luck alvast
<StefandeVries> Dank je.
<StefandeVries> En die Mwanzo Meeting moet eens worden gepland. :)
<OerHeks> wb leoquant
<leoquant> thx OerHeks
<Idroy_> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-04
<RawChid> Ronnie!
<RawChid> Lekker aan het Jammen??//////////
<RawChid> Ho, sorr
<Ronnie> hey rachid
<Ronnie> hier lekker een paartoasts met jam op ja ;)
<Ronnie> had jij vandaag geen tijd?
<Ronnie> moet even rebooten (nieuwe installatie uitvoeren
<Ronnie> ben ik weer ;)
<RawChid> Cool!
<RawChid> Ronnie, nee zit niet in Nijmegen dit weekend
<RawChid> Wat zijn jullie aan het doen?
<Ronnie> bugs aan het vinden en reporten
<RawChid> Lukt dat een beetje?
<RawChid> In Oneiric neem ik aan
<Ronnie> ja oniric
<RawChid> Jammer dat ik er niet bij kon zijn. Veeel plezier en succes verder
<erkan^> ik ben nu bij ubuntu 11.10 béta, RawChid
<Ronnie> crash
<erkan^> idd, ronnie
<erkan^> is 11.04 nu wat verbeterd ofzo, ronnie?
<Ronnie> 11.04 weet ik niet. 11.10 zitten nog veel bugs in
<erkan^> kan je een software maken?
<erkan^> hey leoquant
<Ronnie> hey leoquant, weer terug van vakantie
<leoquant> hoi mensen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-28
<commandoline> hoi trijntje, heb je m'n mailtje nog gezien (over 12.04.1 iso's)?
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hey Idroy:)
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<trijntje> commandoline: hey, ja, die heb ik gezien
<trijntje> ik weet nog niet precies wat ik ga doen, die iso's zijn sowieso niet echt populair voor mijn gevoel
<commandoline> dat weten we niet, people.ubuntu.com geeft geen stats vrij, de ubuntu nl website ook niet
<commandoline> is puur gissen
<trijntje> hmm, ik zie wel dat mn torrent actief is geweest,  2x 64 bit en 1x32 bit, in de laatste twee weken
<trijntje> volledig geupload , dus 1.3G voor 64 en 700M voor 32
<commandoline> die torrents zie je alleen als je ernaar zoekt (en met opzet)
<commandoline> + dan heb je ook nog de keuze tussen de internationale ('die zal wel veel seeders hebben') en de lokale
<commandoline> we hebben gewoon geen idee :P
<RawChid> FYI: Ik heb onlangs die NL iso opnieuw gedownload via torrent
<RawChid> ong. 1 week geleden
<RawChid> En voor mij had je het niet hoeven doen :P
<commandoline> maar goed, als je graag statistieken van de nl downloads zou willen zien moet dat op zich wel te regelen zijn in overleg met het serverteam
<trijntje> damn, daar gaat 30% van de downloads ;)
<trijntje> in ieder geval staat de code voor de aanpassingen nu op launchpad, dus iedereen kan het checken en/of zelf zo'n image draaien
<RawChid> \o/
<RawChid> Waar dan trijntje? En is het evt. makkelijk te vinden als iemand dit wil doen
<RawChid> Ik ken alleen deze pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/liso_precise
<RawChid> h, wacht heb er nog 1
<RawChid> wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/LocalizedImage
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-defaults-nl-team
<commandoline> (lijkt me :P)
<trijntje> jeps
<trijntje> dat is waar ik bzr mishandel, want ik snap er nog weinig van
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> Ik zie maar 2 commits, dat valt mee :)
<trijntje> ja, de meeste zijn niet aangekomen :P
<trijntje> https://code.launchpad.net/~redmar
<commandoline> ah, daar staat wat meer
<trijntje> trial and error
<Cees> ratio op ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386-nl.iso torrent nu 2.76 (na laatste reboot :P)
<commandoline> Ok, dan lijkt stap 1 me toch gaan kijken hoeveel die iso gedownload wordt, daar is vast wel wat op te verzinnen.
<Cees> ratio met transmission-cli
<Cees> op servertje, uptime nu 17 dagen
<Cees> is net niks
<trijntje> Cees: nouja, valt me nog mee
<commandoline> ja, het punt is, we weten niet hoeveel mensen op het totale aantal de iso downloaden
<commandoline> * via torrents
<trijntje> ik heb net mn thuis servertje overgezet naar Raspberry Pi, dus al mn vorige statistieken ben ik kwijt
<Cees> lol Raspberry Pi
<commandoline> Cees: weet jij toevallig of Ubuntu NL ergens statistieken bijhoudt over bijv. de page views?
<trijntje> we zouden mss aan canonical kunnen vragen hoeveel er van onze people.ubuntu.com gedownload wordt
<Cees> mogelijk ergens bezoekers van pagina's. Nog niet in verdiept
<Cees> aantal bezoekers
<Cees> maar ja, is een bezoeker een downloader?
<trijntje> Cees: nouja, het is in ieder geval iets. Ik had echt het idee dat geen hond die images gebruikte :P
<commandoline> ik denk dat als je de bezoekers van /download deelt door de helft je iig een beter beeld hebt dan met de torrent...
<Cees> heb je geen statistieken op de host?
<Cees> die zijn betrouwbaarder
<commandoline> die host wordt door canonical onderhouden, en die maken ze iig niet beschikbaar.
<Cees> waarom niet? is toch een eigen site/page?
<Cees> waarom geen eigen stats?
<commandoline> je kan er alleen html op hosten, er google analytics op zetten met een js redirect vond ik wat ver gaan :P
<trijntje> kan je van je eigen ppa zien hoeveel mensen die downloaden?
<commandoline> ik heb dat nooit gezien
<commandoline> maar wat schieten we op met de ppa-cijfers?
<Cees> wat schieten we op met site-statistieken? We onderhouden een -NL versie omdat we menen dat het nut heeft of niet
<commandoline> nou, ik kreeg de indruk dat trijntje graag wilde verifieren of ze gebruikt worden. En dat wil ik zelf ook wel weten, anders ga ik niet die images in elkaar draaien. Het kost wel tijd.
<RawChid> Nouhja, ik ben het er wel mee eens dat het fijn is om te weten hoeveel er ongeveel gedownload wordt
<trijntje> commandoline: het pakket met aanpassingen zit in een ppa, en die ppa is standaard ingeschakeld op alle gelocaliseerde systemen. Als ik een update van die ppa doe installeert iedereen automatisch de laatste versie, en dan kan ik zien op hoeveel systemen het staat
<commandoline> oh, op die manier :P
<RawChid> aantal installaties != aantal downloads
<trijntje> het is zelfs ethisch verantwoord, want er zitten nieuwe radiostations van JanC bij. Dus het is niet zo dat we een dummy update doen om te kijken hoeveel het geinstaleerd is
<RawChid> MAar misschien zelfs interessanter
<Cees> de ppa stats geven het werkelijke gebruik aan (ik gebruik de -NL :) en geven een beter idee dan de bezoekers van de download pagina (en die weet ik ook niet te vinden)
<commandoline> ok, dan hebben we 4 opties. Een schatting maken op basis van http://ubuntu-nl.org/download/desktop 's statistieken (indien beschikbaar), rt <at> ubuntu.com mailen over de statistieken van de people.u.c shares, de downloadlinks voor zeg een week vervangen door een host die statistieken bijhoudt en redirect, en een PPA update.
<trijntje> als we het verschil in downloads tussen voor en na de update bekijken, komen we wel op een redelijk minimum aantal van installaties
<Cees> (en een beetje torrents)
<commandoline> trijntje: zit er een pakket in de iso die standaard geïnstalleerd is, maar niet in andere nl installs?
<commandoline> * dat
<commandoline> dan kunnen we namelijk dat eens vergelijken op de popularity contest pagina.
<trijntje> commandoline: alleen het pakket uit die ppa
<commandoline> dat lijkt me genoeg...
<commandoline> ok, in de popcon is het package #70062. Even vergelijken met wat andere dingen.
<trijntje> commandoline: heb je een link?
<commandoline> ja, maar dat is een groot bestand: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/by_inst
<commandoline> dan zou OpenTeacher hoger staan, en dat durf ik eerlijk gezegd te betwijfelen :P
<Cees> 35 installaties?
<commandoline> 35 die statistieken verzenden
<commandoline> dat is het nadeel van popcon, deelname is vrijwillig.
<Cees> dus > 35?
<commandoline> dat iig.
<Cees> nee >= 35 om precies te zijn
<commandoline> :P
<trijntje> toch zo'n 30.000 die ubuntu in het nederlands gebruiken, das niet slecht
<Cees> 21:20 <+trijntje> het is zelfs ethisch verantwoord, want er zitten nieuwe radiostations bij --> LSR soms?
<Cees> dus >= 30K gebruikers?
<trijntje> hoewel, recent is maar 5430..
<commandoline> dat zijn de updates dacht ik
<Cees> de rest heeft nu een ipad?
<trijntje> ow wacht, 570 zelfs
<commandoline> hoe dan ook, popcon is niet echt statistieken van ppa's, er doen maar een paar mensen aan mee. Leuk voor relatieve vergelijkingen, verder kun je er niet echt veel mee.
<trijntje> pff, 570 is wel weer heel weinig
<trijntje> ah ok, dus 570 mensen die opt in hebben gedaan?
<commandoline> 570 mensen die recent uit de Ubuntu software repo's dat pakket hebben gedownload (bij een nieuwe installatie?) en die opt in hebben voor zover ik weet
<commandoline> tenminste, als het onder recent staat
<Cees> wat is recent? Afgelopen uur?
<commandoline> dat is vast wel ergens op de wiki te vinden.
<Cees> vast :)
<Cees> maar ik heb "recent" niets gedownload...
<commandoline> 'OLD means that the <atime> is more than a month ago; you haven't used the package for more than a month.'
<Cees> ik het atime uit staan (ssd + pietlut)
<Cees> statistieken he?
<commandoline> ja, staat ergens in de update manager dacht ik, dat vinkje.
<Cees> vinkje staat aan (<atime> staat uit :P)
<trijntje> er is twee weken geleden een langpack update geweest, dus iedereen zou die moeten hebben
<Cees> kan me niet voorstellen dat er 0 !"opt in" gebruikers zijn van popcon maar hoeveel ???
<RawChid> Ik heb die nl iso denk ik zo'n 3 keer installed
<Cees> en 570 "opt in" voor popcon is minder dan ik dacht
<RawChid> Nergens iets voor aangemeld als opt in vziw
<Cees> RawChid: is niet alleen tijdens installatie maar periodiek
<RawChid> Ja, maar ik heb nooit ergens iets aangegeven
<RawChid> Voor zover ik weet. IK weet niet eens wat het is
<Cees> je weet "softwarebronnen" te vinden? Het is het laatste tabblad "statistieken"
<commandoline> Het blijft gissen. OT heeft bijv. 28 000 downloads op sf.net (sinds dat we ermee zijn begonnen), in popcon staan 495 installs.
<trijntje> is het niet ook in het softwarecentrum 'aanbevelingen inschakelen'?
<commandoline> trijntje: geen idee
<commandoline> als we betrouwbare statistieken willen van die iso, is het het snelst om een redirect php bestandje te uploaden op een webhost met statistieken en de link op de ubuntu nl site een weekje aan te passen.
 * Cees heeft gelijk een vinkje geplaatst (dacht dat ik die had gezet, dus tel 1 op bij de huidige stats :)
<trijntje> wohoo ;)
<trijntje> ik moet toch weer eens aan de slag met die gelocaliseerde iso's voor quantal, dan zal ik meteen de laatste versie in de ppa stoppen. Dan hebben we langs die weg ook statistieken
<Cees> commandoline: helemaal gelijk en weet dat je dan mogelijk ongevraagd persoonsgegevens (ip-adres) opslaat.
<Cees> trijntje: komt er dan ook een .1 van 12.04?
<commandoline> trijntje: hoe dan? Volgens mij zijn er dus geen ppa statistieken (net een bugmelding gevonden, daarin was sabdfl enthousiast maar het lijkt niet geimplementeerd te zijn.)
<trijntje> Cees: dat kan wel ja, alleen het uploaden is traag, ik heb slechts 80kb
<commandoline> ik heb sinds kort een wat snellere verbinding, maar nog geen ervaring ermee.
<trijntje> commandoline: in de comments linkt iemand naar een python script dat via de launchpad api aan die data kan komen, heb het nog niet getest alleen
<commandoline> launchpadlib? Oh, even zien.
<commandoline> ok, dat is helemaal ideaal dan. Launchpadlib is geen probleem, heb ik al bij meerdere projectjes gebruikt.
<trijntje> ik kan niet zo goed python lezen, ziet dit er goed uit?https://launchpadlibrarian.net/109657544/ppastats
<commandoline> ubuntu-defaults-nl-nl	0.1	10
<commandoline> ah, da's een ander scriptje dan ik gebruikte :P
<commandoline> hoe dan ook, wat ik hier plakte zijn de resultaten volgens mijn scriptje voor de ~redmar/nederland ppa
<commandoline> name, version, download-count
<trijntje> ah, dus 10 mensen hebben het gedownload. Dat zal ik wel zijn geweest bij het bouwen van  die images :P
<commandoline> is het een andere ppa ofzo?
<commandoline> meer popcon installaties dan downloads is vreemd :P
<trijntje> nee, want mensen die de localised iso installeren krijgen het pakket van de iso, en niet uit de ppa
<trijntje> die ppa zal pas verkeer zien zodra er een nieuwe versie is
<commandoline> ok, dan hebben we nu een nulmeting.
<commandoline> ik bewaar het scriptje wel, en dan zien we het later wel :)
<trijntje> ja, ubuntu update standaard 1x per week, dus als we na het uploaden van het nieuwe pakket 8 dagen wachten zouden we iedereen moeten hebben
<commandoline> in theorie ja. Niet iedereen installeert updates direct, weet ik uit ervaring. :P
<commandoline> nou ja, we zien wel wat hier uitkomt. Het wordt trouwens wel wat langer wachten, de lp build servers hebben het druk de laatste tijd...
 * commandoline gaat, doei!
<trijntje> waar op wachten?
<commandoline> waar op wachten?
<trijntje> doei, ik laat het wel weten als ik een nieuw pakket uitbreng
<commandoline> prima :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-29
<commandoline> in #ubuntu-classroom en #ubuntu-classroom-chat is net de tweede dag van de Ubuntu Developer Week begonnen.
<commandoline> Huidige onderwerp: Quickly
<commandoline> komt allen :P
<Luckiboy> Wat is Quickly, als ik vragen mag? Ik kom nmlk alleen als het interessant is :P
<commandoline> quickly is een app waarmee je makkelijk apps voor ubuntu kan maken. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<Luckiboy> Ah, interessant! *gaat kanaal binnen*
<Luckiboy> Hé, is zo'n classbot niet ook handig voor onze #ubuntu-nl-klas?
<commandoline> Daarvoor hebben we JFL :)
<Luckiboy> Dat is waar
<Idroy> ey oh
<Luckiboy> ha Idroy
<Idroy> hey Luckiboy
<timo^> hey Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Hoi timo^
<timo^> ik heb die melding niet gekregen, dat ik mijn account kan koppelen :)
<timo^> ik word gewoon naar de homepage gestuurd
<timo^> zonder enige melding? :)
<Luckiboy> Heb je het meerdere keren geprobeerd? Dan wil het mss wel lukken
<timo^> ik heb het 2 keer gedaan
<Luckiboy> Oké
<timo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/?action=login&login=1&oidstage=1&stage=openid&janrain_nonce=2012-08-29T15%3A51%3A06Z8D7U62&openid.assoc_handle=%7BHMAC-SHA1%7D%7B503e33b7%7D%7Bz5iL2w%3D%3D%7D&openid.claimed_id=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.launchpad.net%2F%2Bid%2FxPQJyyK&openid.identity=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.launchpad.net%2F%2Bid%2FxPQJyyK&openid.mode=id_res&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0&openid.ns.sreg=http%3A%2F%2Fopenid.net%2Fextensions%
<timo^> 2Fsreg%2F1.1&openid.op_endpoint=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.launchpad.net%2F%2Bopenid&openid.response_nonce=2012-08-29T15%3A51%3A12ZJWc6Jg&openid.return_to=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu-nl.org%2F%3Faction%3Dlogin%26login%3D1%26oidstage%3D1%26stage%3Dopenid%26janrain_nonce%3D2012-08-29T15%253A51%253A06Z8D7U62&openid.sig=jLQjvLkKFC4dWbeZInOtK2jf5yM%3D&openid.signed=assoc_handle%2Cclaimed_id%2Cidentity%2Cmode%2Cns%2Cns.sreg%2Cop_endpoint%2Cresponse_nonce%
<timo^> 2Creturn_to%2Csigned%2Csreg.email%2Csreg.fullname%2Csreg.nickname&openid.sreg.email=tiwiedie%40live.nl&openid.sreg.fullname=Timo+Diedering&openid.sreg.nickname=tiwiedie
<timo^> dat is de link die ik krijg
<timo^> sorry voor de flood
<timo^> wist niet datie zo lang was :P
<Luckiboy> even kopiëren gaat :P
<timo^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174063/
<timo^> beter? ;)
<timo^> ik denk niet dat de link bij je werkt
<Luckiboy> Ik ben al klaar ;)
<timo^> je hebt er een cookie voor nodig denk ik
<Luckiboy> return to error, heb ik het goed?
<timo^> ik krijg echt gewoon de startpagina
<Luckiboy> Oh
<Luckiboy> Ehm, even kijken
<Luckiboy> Heb je een persoonlijke wiki?
<timo^> nopr
<Luckiboy> Ok, ben je dan wel gewoon ingelogd met je openID als je inlogt? Dus: tiwiedie of zo?
<timo^> tiwiedie idd
<Luckiboy> wel gewoon ingelogd dan?
<timo^> jup
<Luckiboy> Dan is er toch niet heel veel aan de hand? Of wil je gewoon Timo heten, of zitten er speciale rechten aan je oude account?
<timo^> ik wil gewoon weer Timo heten
<timo^> :P
<Luckiboy> Oh, maar dat kan niet vrees ik, ik heet ook gewoon luckiboy (kleine letter) op de wiki
<Luckiboy> Je gebruikersnaam op de wiki = je launchpad gebruikersnaam
<timo^> hm
<timo^> Vistaus is het wel gelukt...
<Luckiboy> Ja?
<timo^> staat in het topic
<Luckiboy> Even kijken
<Luckiboy> Hmm, ik heb eerlijk gezegd geen idee, ik denk dat het handig is om te wachten totdat Cees of johanvd arriveren, die kunnen dat volgens mij wel veranderen (of ik heb het nog niet gevonden hoe dat moet :P)
<timo^> ok ;)
<johanvd> timo, zo te zien heb je een nieuw account aangemaakt op de wiki zonder je oude te koppelen
<timo^> ik heb op 'inloggen' geklikt
<timo^> en toen werd ik doorgestuurd naar die Launchpad pagina
<timo^> en toen drukte ik op 'Continue
<timo^> en toen de hoofdpagina
<johanvd> dan weet ik ook niet wat er precies mis is.
<commandoline> dat heb ik een tijdje geleden ook gehad (inmiddels opgelost)
<timo^> hoe heb je het gedaan commandoline?
<johanvd> ik kan wel even kijken of ik handmatig je oude account kan koppelen
<timo^> zou fijn zijn :)
<commandoline> nou, ik gebruik de launchpadnaam, dus dat is voor jou geen oplossing
<johanvd> je inlognaam verandert sowieso, dus als je extra rechten had op sommige pagina's dan moeten we dat ook even corrigeren
<timo^> dat had ik niet :)
<timo^> volgens mij :P
<johanvd> timo^, kan je even uit- en weer inloggen op de wiki?
<timo^> sure
<timo^> ik was al uitgelogd
<timo^> ben nu weer ingelogd
<timo^> moet ik iets kunnen zien qua veranderingen? :)
<johanvd> welke inlognaam staat er nu rechtsboven?
<timo^> tiwiedie
<timo^> zal even F5'en
<timo^> nope
<timo^> nog altijd tiwiedie
<johanvd> probeer het nu nog eens (even uitloggen)
<timo^> tiwiedie :/
<johanvd> wat is je inlognaam op launchpad? als dat ook tiwiedie is dan klopt alles :)
<timo^> tiwiedie idd
<timo^> ik kan niet Timo heten? :)
<johanvd> dan moet je je inlognaam op LP ook aanpassen, wat ook weer gevolgen kan hebben bij andere diensten die daar gebruik van maken
<johanvd> bijv. de int. wiki
<timo^> dan maar tiwiedie ;)
<commandoline> als je dat overweegt is het wel hoe sneller hoe beter, er gaat steeds meer van afhangen
<johanvd> goed punt
<commandoline> ppa's maken het bijv. onmogelijk, en alle openid logins.
<timo^> johanvd: ping
<johanvd> timo^, ja?
<timo^> ik heb mijn naam veranderd in timo.diedering
<timo^> werkt de wiki nu nog? :)
<johanvd> dan moet je op de wiki even uit- en inloggen
<timo^> ok.
<timo^> done
<Cees> als nieuwe startpagina voor wiki.ubuntu-nl.org: een vertaling van https://help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<Cees> inclusief vertaling van de verwijzingen naar pagina's op wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<Cees> minder een "index" gevoel maar wel een "startpagina"
<Luckiboy> Ik vind de startpagina zoals die nu is eigenlijk prima zo, zo kan je je een beetje navigeren door de wiki
<Luckiboy> Of, een ander ideetje, de startpagina van nu dan verplaatsen naar wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Index (of zo)
<Cees> in de huidige startpagina kan je beter navigeren, daar heb je zeker gelijk in
<Cees> wat is het belangrijkste doel van de "startpagina"
<Cees> ?
<Luckiboy> Hmm, zorgen dat mensen verder kijken, of vinden wat ze zoeken (?)
<Cees> ja, zoiets
<Cees> uiteraard kan je zo'n pagina ook zelf opzetten
<johanvd> ik vind dat stuk van "getting to know and work with your system" eigenlijk wel een heel goed overzicht
<johanvd> de rest ook wel eigenlijk, een goede opbouw en een goed overzicht van de meest basale informatie die je nodig hebt om met ubuntu te werken
<johanvd> de categorieën die nu op onze wiki staan kunnen misschien wel verhuizen naar een aparte overzichtspagina, of kunnen verwerkt worden in een bewerking van de engelse pagina
<Cees> onze Nederlandstalige pagina kunnen we aanpassen op (lokale) info die we hebben, zoals een link naar het vertaalteam gedeelte enz.
<Luckiboy> Is het niet een ideetje om op de startpagina een soort keuzemenu te hebben of je de index wilt hebben (link) of de "Getting Started" zeg maar (ook een link)
<Luckiboy> Anders maken we de pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/StartpaginaNew , kunnen we experimenteren
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-30
<commandoline> trijntje: http://lists.ubuntu-nl.org/pipermail/prikbord/2012-August/000129.html
<trijntje> commandoline: ack, ik heb nu wel even tijd om er aan te werken
<commandoline> trijntje: zo'n haast heeft het nou ook weer niet, die 12.04 update gewoon vanzelf naar 12.04.1 hoor :P
<commandoline> ik wilde je alleen even op de hoogte houden.
<trijntje> weet ik, maar het moet wel een keer gebeuren. En dat is een mooie kans om te kijken hoeveel mensen dat image gebruiken
<trijntje> zo, image is aan het bouwen
<commandoline> ah, mooi :)
<trijntje> zo, tijd om image te testen
<commandoline> Ubuntu developer week: vandaag 'Getting started with app development', 'Intro to translations in Ubuntu', 'Adding test cases with UTAH', 'Getting started with Ubuntu WebApps', 'u1db: synced data for your apps on many platforms' en 'Developers Roundtable' - nu in #ubuntu-classroom en #ubuntu-classroom-chat .
<trijntje> dat klinkt leuk
<RawChid> Cees, weet je al of je naar de Jam komt?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-31
<Cees> als de alternate cd weg valt, wordt de netboot mini.iso nog belangrijker. En dus ook belangrijker een goede beschrijving te hebben op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallatieMiniCD
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-01
<trijntje> Cees: waarom gebruik je command line install in de uitleg?
<trijntje> voor de rest ziet het er goed uit, kan handig zijn om naar te verwijzen als mensen problemen met de live cd hebben
<trijntje> ping UndiFineD: heb je dit topic gezien, laatste reactie:http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/steunpunten-hulpvragentipstrick%27s/850/
<UndiFineD> dankje trijntje
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-08-31
<CasW> #css
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-08-29
<dommel> hoi hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2018-09-01
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
